# Summer perfume, whats yours and what would you recommend?



## SagMaria (Jun 13, 2007)

Surprised this hasen't been posted up already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....  What is your summer perfume for '07 and what would you recommend?  I'm also interested in some of the lighter non-alchohol perfumes for the summer, do you know which companies make these?


----------



## Jools (Jun 13, 2007)

My favorite summer perfume is 'Game' by Davidoff Cool Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Another great summer fragrance is "Eau d'Energie" by Biotherm. But I guess that both contain alcohol.


----------



## applefrite (Jun 14, 2007)

For me the summer perfume are " L'eau Dynamisante " and " L'eau Ressourçante " and " L'eau Ensoleillante "  of Clarins .

Because they are fresh .


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use to wear Eternity by CK, but got tired of it a few years ago. Here lately I have been switching backing and forth between Island by Michael Kors and Happy by Clinique.


----------



## Risser (Jun 15, 2007)

I love Hermes - Un Jardin Sur Le Nil & Eau D'Orange Verte, Thierry Mugler - Mugler Cologne when summer comes!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 27, 2008)

Well during the summer, I use a lot of Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom. It's not overwhelmingly heavy and I like that. I also use the Escada LE scents, or just in a pinch, forget the perfume and just wear tanning oil and Frederic Fekkai glossing spray.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

I like L by L.A.M.B. (Gwen Stefani)
Very summery!


----------



## anaibb (Mar 27, 2008)

L'eau de Cartier and Clinique's Happy Heart. You can't go wrong with these!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2008)

Escada summer fragrances. This year: Moon Sparkle


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 29, 2008)

I really liked last year's escada scent... I'll want to check out this year's.  Maybe I'll buy it this year if there isn't a stupid mini-series to accompany it.


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 30, 2008)

escada sunset heat =] also, my very favorite .. body by victoria's secret


----------



## liv (Mar 30, 2008)

Cynthia Rowley (the original one, not the ones for Avon).  It's very summery, I smell a lot of honeysuckle in it, and the bottle is precious. =]


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 3, 2008)

Still figuring it out. It's hard for me to find a summer fragrance because I love certain notes (vanilla, orange blossom, sandalwood, jasmine, orchids, etc) that I usually wear in the fall/winter/evenings, and I want to smell similar, just lighter. 
I have HM Butterfly and VS Hypnotic Poison.
I tried VS Ooh la la, and I like that one.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with the Escada fragrances---definitely Sunset Heat and Moon Sparkle.

Also Moschino - I Love Love. It smells really fruity and summery


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 4, 2008)

I looooooooooooove all those citrusy Escada ones. They are so fresh, fruity and fun. Perfect for summer

Island Kiss, Sunset Heat, Pacific Paradise (my fave!)

Also..

J.Lo MIAMI GLOW... yummers!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Escada summer fragrances. This year: Moon Sparkle_

 
I thik its the best one yet!

Wow... so it appears that Escada is clearly the winner for summer fragrances!


----------



## Sexycj (Apr 5, 2008)

My favorites are Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue and Hanae Mori. They both smell delicious and whenever I wear them I ALWAYS get a compliment!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 6, 2008)

Baby Doll by Yves Saint Laurent, Turquatic by MAC, and Dior Addict 2. 
They're all light, eau de toilettes and very wearable in the summer.


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in love with Escada's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have Sunset Heat and Pacific Paradise. I love them both, but Sunset Heat definitely wins in my book. :]


----------



## *KT* (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I really liked last year's escada scent... I'll want to check out this year's.  Maybe I'll buy it this year if there isn't a stupid mini-series to accompany it._

 
I went to Macy's to buy Michael Kors Island Capri yesterday and saw the Escada summer mini-set as well as the full-sized Moon Sparkle.  Since I don't have any of the previous years Escada summer fragrances and everyone on here was liking them, the mini set was a perfect way to get some travel sized summer scents.  

Sephora is also carrying it if anyone is interested. Escada Collector's Edition: Fragrance Sets


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 10, 2008)

I love soft fragrances. My fav's for the summer are & totally rec. are:
- Princess-vera wang
- Burberry Brit - Burberry
- Jadore - Christian Dior
- Versace Noir - Versace


----------



## crystalado (Apr 10, 2008)

I love LAMB by Gwen Stefani, Bright Crystal by Versace and I absolutely love Magnolia Blossom by Bath and Body Works.  It is discontinued, so I stock up on it and use it like I am crazy in the summer time!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 11, 2008)

Upto now i like:
Davidoff Cool Water (got 2 bottles of this because i love it!!)
JLO miami glow (i hated her first perfume.. and this is just absolutly stunning, its one of my fave perfumes EVER!)
Lacoste touch of pink (reminds of when i was younger)
Escada moon sparkle and sunset heat
Britney spears midnight fantasy (her best perfume yet!)

I own about 30 perfumes.. these are deffo my summer picks

i really wanna get JLO's new DESEO perfume.. it smells so good!!
and ive been wanting Stella McCartneys's Stells for ages.. its my fave smell


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 11, 2008)

oh and ofcourse, princess by Vera wang... but ive ran out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Turquatic by MAC (im gna get this for summer... its orgasmic!)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 15, 2008)

i loveee escada but its soo expensive.
I recently got a new body splash thing from walmart its called calgon tahitian splash and it smells juuuuust like escada but for like 5 bucks! love it/highly rec.


----------



## makeba (Apr 17, 2008)

Nautica Voyage
Lucky 6
egyptian musk
white musk
these are my favorites thus far. i plan on getting Gucci by Gucci later becuz its so expensive


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2008)

Last summer I wore VS Body almost everyday - it still reminds me of great times at the beach =)
I still have some left and plan on it for this upcoming summer - I also am probably going to buy the new escada if i have extra money.. i also love the victoria secret body splashes for summer  - strawberries and chamgne, love spell, etc.  more great memories of fun summers


----------



## Abbytabby (May 4, 2008)

I also love Escada's LE scents. I'm hoping to get Moon Sparkle soon. I also love Salvotore Ferragamo's various Incanto ones. I can't think of the name but the one in the pink bottle is my fave.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 5, 2008)

ITA w/Abbytabby, I am in love with Salvatore Ferragamo's Incnato series. Incanto Dreams is a summer staple!

Escadas summer scents of course lol
DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## jilliandanica (May 5, 2008)

For day:
Marc Jacobs Grapefruit Splash layered over the new Gucci by Gucci
Bulgari Omnia Amethyst
Missoni Acqua (I got a sample of this from Nordies. It's definitely on my perfume wishlist)

For night:
Gucci by Gucci (This is like hot sex in a bottle haha)


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2008)

I am sooo picky with perfume. I keep going to the perfume store to check out new scents but nothing really appeals to me enough to buy it. The only one I love enough to have repurchased is Chanel Chance (sorry, I sound like a broken record.) Usually I like perfumes, but then there's a certain _something _that will turn me off. Or, I will like a perfume for a while, but then after about a month of use I will be totally bored of it. I wish I was less picky!!

I tried the Escada Moonsparkle one today, it wasn't really my thing, smelled so fake.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 6, 2008)

I currently have about 4 favorites...

Hollister-August (I managed to snag a few before they quit selling it)
DKNY - Be Delicious
Armani (From Avon)
Paris Hilton (I can't remember which one it is... kinda smells like Victoria Secret's Love Spell)


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2008)

I love wearing fresh scents during summer, like *Eau d'Issey* by Issey Miyake. I'm wearing this since a few weeks now because, yes, it's hot in France!! I also like Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden or Yves Rocher


----------



## Kuuipo (May 11, 2008)

212 Sexy by Carolina Herrera.  Sexy, sweet, alittle fruity and spicy but never cloying.  People will follow you for miles. Its magnetic.


----------



## iheartcolor (May 11, 2008)

Double Post! Sorry!


----------



## iheartcolor (May 11, 2008)

I love Davidoff Cool Water Summer Fizz, Michael Kors Hawaii, Earth by the Gap (d/c'd - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I loooooove Ralph Rocks.

-Lauren


----------



## Kelaia (May 12, 2008)

Paul Smith - Rose


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2008)

Mine is Escada Tropical Punch.  Sadly it has been discontinued for about 5 years now but I was lucky enough to get a few bottles through ebay.  I try to use it sparingly as I am afraid to run out.  Mmmm.....it smells so good for summer!


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 12, 2008)

*I love love love-
summer by Burberry
i love love or funny by Moschino.
Try em.... they are differnt and smell fantastic.
I always get compliments when I wear them.
*


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

Well the Escada ones of course, Ibiza Hippie being my absolute favourite. This summer I pledge to wear more of the perfumes I bought from work, I will probably rock Fresh Pineapple, Pink Grapefruit, or Japanese Cherry Blossom as my scents. My night one is always Hypnose but figure L de Lolita Lempicka will be in there...

When I'm at the beach though I usually just smell of tanning oil, Frederic Fekkai glossing spray, and then a bit of Escada (usually Ibiza Hippie or Rockin' Rio).


----------



## florabundance (May 13, 2008)

I know it's tacky as hell but does nobody mix their fragrances lol 
i tried LAMB mixed with Glow by JLO and diamonds by emporio armani and it smelt SOO good.

but generally,
Issey Miyake.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 13, 2008)

I've been using Escada's Rockin' Rio sparingly and would get that mini collection just for that one. Moon Sparkle is alright and I like Elizabeth Arden's Green Tea too.


----------



## KikiB (May 13, 2008)

The one thing about the Escada mini sets is that they are not spray bottles-they are designed to be left in the box. It took my brother and I almost an hour to get the box open-and we ended up just breaking a part of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Check your local Perfumania stores or other perfume stores in malls and such, you could be able to get the spray of Rockin' Rio.


----------



## Triskele (May 14, 2008)

This year, it's Michael Kors Island Capri. I love it. It smells like a tropical beach, so I feel like I'm on vacation all the time!


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

I really loved MEXX with some shimmery gold glitter in it!
And as u said Escada - perfect for summer : )


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

I am liking Vera Wang Flower Princess.  Bought that the other day.


----------



## choozen1ne (May 18, 2008)

Escade Sexy Graffti is what I wear most in the summer , I love really sweet fruity scents in the summer , I will also be wearing Juciy Couture , LAMB and a couple other scents that I wear year round


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

I've worn Ralph by Ralph Lauren for years.  I've gone through countless bottles of the stuff! I still get compliments on it.


----------



## piyi (May 18, 2008)

*voile de jasmin* _by bulgari it's like you just had a refreshing shower_


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2008)

bath & body works wild honeysuckle. i love b&bw.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 26, 2008)

I've been wearing Marc Jacobs 'Pear' splash every day since I bought it. It's the perfect spring/summer scent. The bottle itself is HUGE so it should last forever if used sparingly. Compliments galore whenever I use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another light summer scent I use often is Nanette Lepore's 'Shanghai Butterfly'. It's a really nice, citrusy floral scent.


----------



## kage (May 27, 2008)

The new Ed Hardy is *perfect* for summer!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 28, 2008)

I have been wearing a lot of Bulgari Blu Notte this spring.  Its got ginger, vodka and chocolate notes in it. It smells a little like rain wet grass and earth too. Its a very quiet fragrance, a little spice to it and very refreshing.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

My favorite summer fragrances are Pacific Paradise by Escada, and Midnight Fantasy by Elizabeth Arden.
I also wear Aquolina Pink Sugar when working with children. It's a light fragrance, but very sweet. In my experience kids find it comforting.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been using MJ Daisy & Vera Wang Flower Princess alot & of course all types of body splashes.


----------



## butterflydream (Aug 3, 2008)

I love my DKNY Red delicious that I got for mother's day, it smells so good. It is a little stong so I just use a tad bit.


----------



## jennybabey (Aug 16, 2008)

ckin2u! so summery, i love it.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 16, 2008)

Burberry "SUMMER" hands down...


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got several that I wear throughout the summer months:

DK Be Delicious
Ralph by Ralph Lauren (my daughter loves this on me!)
VS Mood in Succulent (my current fave)
B&BW Pear Blossom (another fave, now discontinued)
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Escada Island Kiss


----------



## Cinci (Sep 29, 2008)

Another vote for Escada - Every year i get the new LE, which I always love..  But of all, my favourite is Island Kiss..  I bought 5 bottles of it so that I'll never run out!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Sep 29, 2008)

Origins Ginger Essence, mixed with either Spice odyssey (for a smokier feel) or Gloomaway (for a lighter, more citrusy feel). I LOOOVE it and men do too! I get compliments all day from both sexes about what I look like, and I'm sure it's the smell that brought them over!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 30, 2008)

i really love hippy chic by moschino (spelling), and moon sparkle by escada


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

any of the escada summer ones are perfect

i've owned pacific paradise, sunset heat and moon sparkle and love them ALL

can't wair for next summer's now that this one is over


----------



## sweet28victoria (Nov 13, 2008)

Eternity summer and CK summer...are some of my fave summer scent!


----------



## GoldenGurly02 (Dec 31, 2008)

My fav summer perfume is Marc Jacobs Essence.  I used it on my honeymoon to Hawaii and fell in love with it..and ofcourse my hubby! ;-)


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 5, 2009)

any of the Escada perfumes. i've always loved their fruity scents. Too bad they're limited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Daisy MJ.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 5, 2009)

Ralph Lauren Rocks!
It's not the most popular of Ralph Lauren perfumes, but I LOVE it, it's citrusy and summery and beachy! Not really feminine either, more like.. tomboy.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd recommend Creed Virgin Islands, don't own it though, pretty exp and just discovered it yesterday


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_I'd recommend Creed Virgin Islands, don't own it though, pretty exp and just discovered it yesterday_

 
A good, inexpensive substitute for this one is Bath and Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena.


Personally, I love Montale's Sandflowers for the summer. Crunchy ginger reminds me of sand on the beach.


----------



## mimiG (Jan 16, 2009)

I really like Gucci Envy Me, it's fresh and fruity, prefect for summer


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

ralph lauren Hot
it smells so yummy n sexy! like mocha creme with a hint of orange blossom,its very warm and exotic


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I'm lame and cheap. Lol

For the past couple months I have been using Bath & Body Works Midnight Pomegranate. I loooooove it.

I'm pretty sure it will remain my summer fragrance for awhile. 

It has top notes of citrus and (obviously) pomegranate but it has base notes like tobacco and sandalwood.  So in the winter it was the perfect "comfort" scent but at the same time its still light and airy for the summer.


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I really like Escada's fragrances during the summer becauase while they are fruity and sweet, they're not heavy. The thing is most Escada limited edition scents smell very similar similar so I can't choose just one but I like Sexy Graffiti, Island Kiss and Pacific Paradise.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 8, 2009)

ralph lauren wild
it reminds me of all my past summer memories


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Kai.  The gardenia is very tropical, very islandy.


----------



## Pushpa (May 1, 2009)

loved reading this thread...but it appears i am so boring lol i mostly wear jo malone and so my summer frag is orange blossom sooo soft and pretty


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 2, 2009)

One of my favs summer scents is D&G "Light Blue" ,with top notes of lemon,apple and cedar it reminds me of warm summer nights in Sicily
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also like for the evening Stella McCartney ..Stella McCartney its smells of fresh roses and orange it's gorgeous...(swoon)


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_loved reading this thread...but it appears i am so boring lol i mostly wear jo malone and so my summer frag is orange blossom sooo soft and pretty_

 
Hiya Pushpa, you are not boring ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...my eldest daughter loves Bulgari "Eau de blanc" and it smells glorious on her,while my other daughter adores Gwen Stefani "Harajuku lovers "Baby"...which personally i find too powdery .. , but hey different  horses  for different courses  
I always find what smells lovely on my friends ,doesn't necessarily do anything for me ...with perfums it's trial and error...hence thank gawd for the testers in dept.stores !


----------



## claralikesguts (May 2, 2009)

I Love Love by moschino, it's really citrusy and i always get compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and also Ralph by Ralph Lauren, the blue one. i don't know exactly why but it just screams summer to me


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_I Love Love by moschino, it's really citrusy and i always get compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and also Ralph by Ralph Lauren, the blue one. i don't know exactly why but it just screams summer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, I was *JUST* going to say the same thing about the Ralph by Ralph Lauren perfume.. when I think of summer, that's exactly the scent that I think of.

Although I'm still loving my Viva la Juicy perfume.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2009)

Island Kiss by Escada
and now Princess by Vera Wang!


----------



## jbinkley (May 3, 2009)

I like Gucci's Envy Me as a summer fragrance. The blend of "peony-and-pomegranate" gives this perfume a refreshing, light, summer smell. You will definitely stand out in a crowd (in a good way) wearing this scent!


----------



## Soire (May 4, 2009)

Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger. It's sharp at first but it dries down to a sexy,  very feminine and creamy orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## SMMY (May 7, 2009)

I think I've found my summer scent. I picked up Armani's Prive Eau de Jade last month.

From the Armani web site
 Quote:

  combines Calabria Bergamot with Tunisian Neroli, fruit and flowers echoing each other.  At the heart, pepper from Madagascar is substituted for the medicinal herbs of Eau Admirable.  
 
It starts off with a lovely lemon scent and then becomes more dusty spice and lightly floral with a hint of vanilla during the dry down. Just lovely.


----------



## Zantedge (May 9, 2009)

I love Nautica  My Voyage for summer.


----------



## caitlin1593 (May 9, 2009)

Vanilla Coconut is a really nice summer scent. It really changes depending on your chemistry and on me its the perfect mix of coconut and sweetness. its only $50 which is nice too lol
plus you can layer her scents for a personalized scent. (its amazing to do this)
Vanilla Coconut by Susanne Lang

my fav at the moment though is Spring Flower by Creed. ugghhhh its AAMAZING lol I pretty much love all of Creed's perfumes but this and Love in White are fantastic but Spring Flower is the perfect feminine, floral scent for summer
Spring Flowers ♥-♥ Bergdorf Goodman
expensive, but def. worth the price. especially because it's such high quality in how they make all of the Creed perfumes.


----------



## Aphrael (May 10, 2009)

I normally love Estee Lauder's Pleasures for summer, but I haven't used that in a long time! I now use Kenzo Amour but I just ordered a few perfumes so I might find a summer scent in those!


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

my summer perfumes are:

Paris by YSL (I wear this all year round)
So de la Renta by Oscar de la Renta
D&G Feminine by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

I love Calvin Klein's summer fragances and use them every year. I'm currently using this year's one and I love it. Very fresh.


----------



## Poupette (May 11, 2009)

I'm going with Burberry Summer this year. It smells like a sunny day at the beach!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poupette* 

 
_I'm going with Burberry Summer this year. It smells like a sunny day at the beach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have to go to a store and see what it smells like! i love burberry brit and burberry beat


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 12, 2009)

Deseo by Jennifer Lopez-I'm on my 2nd bottle and that says a lot for me


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (May 12, 2009)

britney spears midnight fantasy.. the smell always reminds me of summer! or harajuku lovers g.. or d&g light blue, or marc jacobs daisy haha. i tend to like summery scents.


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2009)

i really like the new escada, it smells like strawberries!


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbinkley* 

 
_I like Gucci's Envy Me as a summer fragrance. The blend of "peony-and-pomegranate" gives this perfume a refreshing, light, summer smell. You will definitely stand out in a crowd (in a good way) wearing this scent!_

 
i completely agree. this is probably my favorite along with burberr brit sheer and lacoste love of pink


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

Marc Jacobs Cucumber and Rain scents are perfect for summer. They are soo light and airy. Rain is my favorite. You have to reapply pretty often though!


----------



## Hettepet (Jun 10, 2009)

to me it's Sun from Jill Sander  ( many years)


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 10, 2009)

I love _CLEAN _for summer...and actually, all year around.

And ironically, I also love _SUMMER_ by Kenzo.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm liking Incanto Charms in the summer...I'm a vanilla fiend, but in the summertime they felt too warm and heavy.


----------

